

The iRing - astrec
http://design-milk.com/iring/

======
jlangenauer
Leaving aside how technically feasible this is (and I suspect you'll have a
hard time miniturising the electronics enough to fit the form factor of the
ring), it's not a bad idea.

The only issue I'd have with it would be that it's not quite natural to touch
the back of your knuckle - to me, anyway, it's a slightly awkward movement.

